# Lý do bạn nên cân nhắc  trước khi sử dụng chế phẩm Probiotic



## hong nhung (11/8/18)

*Vi khuẩn từng được cho là có hại tới sức khỏe, cho đến khi chế phẩm probiotic xuất hiện. Ngày nay, nhiều người thích dùng các chế phẩm probiotic vì nó tốt cho sức khỏe. Nhưng nghiên cứu mới đây cho thấy nó cũng có những tác dụng phụ nghiêm trọng.*





​
Trong nghiên cứu mới của Đại học Augusta, các nhà nghiên cứu đã tìm thấy mối liên hệ giữa việc sử dụng probiotic với sự phát triển quá mức của vi khuẩn ở ruột non và các triệu chứng của "sương mù não bộ" (brain fog - cảm giác mơ hồ, không thể tập trung vào công việc). Trong nghiên cứu này, những bệnh nhân nói rằng họ luôn cảm thấy đau nhức đầu, khó tập trung và thường xuyên có cảm giác đầy hơi. Các nhà nghiên cứu đã phát hiện ra nhiều ổ vi khuẩn lớn sinh sản trong ruột non của bệnh nhân với hàm lượng axit D-lactic cao do quá trình lên men trong thức ăn của họ.

Nhà nghiên cứu dạ dày Satish S.C. Rao giải thích: _"Những gì chúng ta biết bây giờ là vi khuẩn probiotic có khả năng đặc biệt là phá vỡ cấu trúc đường và sản xuất axit D-lactic. Vì vậy, khi vi khuẩn probiotic sinh sôi trong ruột non thì nó sẽ làm tăng nguy cơ mắc nhiễm toan lactic (lactic acidosis) và sương mù não bộ"._

Đáng lẽ ra vi khuẩn probiotic phải hoạt động trong ruột kết chứ không phải ở ruột non hoặc dạ dày. Nhưng nếu chúng mắc kẹt ở đó và bắt đầu sinh sôi nhanh chóng thì hậu quả là vô cùng nghiêm trọng.

Axit D-lactic gây độc cho tế bào não và có thể ảnh hưởng đến khả năng nhận thức, khả năng suy nghĩ và cảm nhận thời gian của con người.

Trong nghiên cứu này, các nhà nghiên cứu phát hiện một số bệnh nhân có lượng axit D-lactic cao gấp hai đến ba lần trong máu, dẫn tới phình não có thể kéo dài hàng giờ sau khi ăn và trong một số trường hợp bệnh nặng đến mức phải bỏ việc. Đôi khi, các tác động còn xảy đến trong khoảng thời gian rất ngắn. Nhóm nghiên cứu phát hiện một bệnh nhân bị rối loạn chức năng não và đầy hơi chỉ trong vòng một phút sau khi ăn.

Rao cho biết: "_Chúng tôi đã tận mắt chứng kiến các triệu chứng đó"._

Tất nhiên, không phải tất cả mọi người đều có những triệu chứng tương tự khi dùng chế phẩm probiotic và không phải tất cả các chế phẩm đó đều giống nhau.
Nhưng Rao cho biết thông qua những trải nghiệm của bệnh nhân mà nhóm nghiên cứu của ông đã quan sát lâm sàng trong 3 năm cho thấy mọi người không nên dùng chế phẩm probiotic một cách bừa bãi, không qua tư vấn của các bác sĩ có trình độ.

Ông nói: "_Chế phẩm probiotic nên được coi là một loại thuốc chứ không phải là một thực phẩm bổ sung"._

May mắn là những triệu chứng đó không tồn tại vĩnh viễn. Khi bệnh nhân cảm thấy đầu óc mệt mỏi và đầy hơi thì họ sẽ được điều trị bằng thuốc kháng sinh, ngưng sử dụng chế phẩm probiotic và tránh xa các loại thực phẩm chứa probiotic như sữa chua. Các triệu chứng sẽ thuyên giảm với tốc độ khá nhanh.
Nghiên cứu đã được đăng tải trên tạp chí _Nature_.

_Nguồn: __Zenda_​


----------

